

College Consultant’s Algorithm Guarantees Ivy League Slot for $600,000 Fee - zabalmendi
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-03/college-consultant-thinktank-guarantees-admission-for-hefty-price

======
kendallpark
This is as fascinating as it is disturbing. Props to Ma for tapping into an
excellent market.

I knew someone in high school (Asian) that was the product her parents'
obsession with a prestigious education. It was extremely difficult on her.
Perfect grades and ACT, yet was rejected from MIT. Ended up at Princeton
(gasp!). Her parents were incredibly disappointed. From what I've heard, she
seems to be doing well on her own.

My dad (2nd generation Korean) had the same sort of childhood. He always told
me I was lucky to spend my summers at camp because he spent his summers as a
kid working through the next year's math textbook.

Alternatively, my group of friends in high school all picked good colleges
based on personal fit, rather than prestige, despite having exceptional grades
and test scores and extracurriculars to boot. Most of us didn't even consider
Ivys and didn't have much external pressure from parents in terms of grades or
college decisions. I do not envy those that did. I feel that those whose
motivation to succeed comes from external pressure rather than internal drive
are bound to have a life-crisis one day when they realize that they spent
their life working to please others rather than pursue their own dreams.

